#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for prajjwol: Not posting in right section

## Sakshi Dutta

Post: Ebook of Computer Architecture wanted??
User: prajjwol
Infraction: Not posting in right section
Points: 2

Administrative Note:
Message to User:
Original Post: 


> Computer Architecture By William Stallings
> 
> Could anyone provide me the link??








  Similar Threads: can't download without further posting Infraction for abhishekthebest123: Posting Copyrighted Material Infraction for abhishekthebest123: Posting Email Id & Copyrighted Material Infraction for shalini tripathi: Posting in wrong section Infraction for gourav7076: Posting in wrong section

----------

